# Australia to widen work and holiday visa arrangements



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is to begin talks with the governments of the Czech Republic, Hungary, Israel, Latvia, Poland, and the Slovak Republic on establishing reciprocal work and holiday visa arrangements. 'The start of discussions for these new work and holiday arrangements recognises the value of Australia's evolving bilateral relationships with these countries and will strengthen our cultural [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia to widen work and holiday visa arrangements...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

